
SpaceX: Starlink satellte production now 120 per month - mrfusion
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/10/spacex-starlink-satellte-production-now-120-per-month.html
======
fermienrico
How sparse is LEO? 12,000 satellites sounds like a lot and what if we come to
a point where we can't safely launch rockets with passengers to Mars?

~~~
biomcgary
I assume that all satellites are tracked, but surely the safety calculations
are not trivial. However, if you estimate the orbits at 200 miles and equal
distribution across the surface of the sphere, it translates to 20,000 sq
miles per satellite.

~~~
perl4ever
20,000 square miles is only ~141 miles square. Which is to say, flying through
that layer, one of the satellites is probably closer than the ground.

